# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Robbie Thompson

## Fran

Precious memories of Robbie who died 7 years ago at home in wick. Sadly missed

----------


## poppett

Thinking of you at this time.

Hardly seems seven years ago, but the memories of your precious times together will live forever in your heart.xx

----------


## Fran

Thank you so much poppett x

----------


## Mr P Cannop

your in my thoughts Fran

----------

